# Truck Problems



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 99 Chevy pickup. When I accelerate from a stop it has a squeeking sound that sounds like its rotating with something. I am thinking maybe its the u joint in the axle? Any ideas how to check that? Or what else it could be?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

It could be so many things. I have had that before and it was the E brake. If you engage it and sometimes it won't retract all the way when you disengage it. Especially when its cold. mine does it all the time.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

sounds u joint..... get it on a hoist of jack stands so you can go underneath and listen to it.... you could take the drive line off and feel the joints..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

stuckduck said:


> sounds u joint..... get it on a hoist of jack stands so you can go underneath and listen to it.... you could take the drive line off and feel the joints..


+1


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you think its the ujoint then id say just replace it. They are only like 10 bucks tops.. Get 1 with lifetime warranty and never buy 1 again


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can feel the joints pretty well w/o removing the drive shaft if the joints are really bad. they usually deteriorate very quickly once they begin seizing so that you could see the bad joint pretty easily. Not a hard project, but you may have to sacrifice a socket and get a 2lb ball pein. Good luck! You may be able to just roll the truck slightly while you are under there to better determine the source.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have some time off next weekend I will try it out.


----------

